# A Christian point of view…



## susodpm (May 22, 2015)

Due to my pains along with the apparent antagonism of my Christian beliefs, I thought that it might be a contribution for the possible regularization of cannabis in Spain. So, with great enthusiasm I would introduce my contribution on the blog, Everything is pure to the pure (Tt 1.15). This space gives a brave Christian perspective for those who do not have limited spiritual schemes.
http://www.todoespuro.info


----------



## Foothills (May 22, 2015)

susodpm said:


> Duetomypainsalong withtheapparentantagonismofmyChristianbeliefs, Ithoughtthat itmightbeacontributionforthepossibleregularizationofcannabisinSpain.So, withgreatenthusiasmI wouldintroducemycontributionontheblog, Everythingispuretothepure (Tt 1,15) nothavelimitedspiritualschemes .Thisspacegivesabrave Christianperspectiveforthosewhodo.
> 
> http://www.todoespuro.info


I'll smoke to that !!


----------



## susodpm (May 22, 2015)

jjjjajjaajj discúlpeme


----------



## Moldy (May 22, 2015)

I see that they are trying to close some clubs over there but the cannabis people tell them to go to hell, "it's our personal right to smoke weed" they say. Gotta hand it to them, they don't take no crap in Spain. They have more freedom than the people that thought they had the most freedom... us. Now, we're more like Russia with secret police invading our privacy with NSA spying, police shut down protests, and don't forget the 1% that rule us.


----------



## BigNoobie (Jul 28, 2015)

Recuerdate de pedirle consejos a Toni y si Huertina De Asturias!!! 

Good luck man. Nice site.

Sent from my DASH 5.0+ using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## qwerkus (Sep 12, 2015)

IIRC, there is not a single line in the Bible about weed. Humanist religions will promote individual freedom and personal responsibility, which also applies to drug consumption. Other will probably condemn both, for the sake of interdiction - but who would listen to 'hem anyway...


----------



## [email protected]$T3R_W00 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have to say as not only a spiritual person, but as a religiously educated(self studied and self researched on several beliefs) that you can not put the entirety of faith into the the beliefs of religion. I am a hardcore believer in a god with a son/father to die for the sin's of his people, but i agree with you qwerkus, there is not a single verse in the bible condoning the use of cannabis anywhere. From my understanding from the research i have done, this plant has grown side by side with man since the beginning of time, and wasn't there a quote "god has created all and it was good" give or take a few actual words. i have never felt more at peace or closer to my creator than when i am partaking of this magical herb, which i use to treat my severe PTSD and anger management issues.


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 4, 2016)

[email protected]$T3R_W00 said:


> I have to say as not only a spiritual person, but as a religiously educated(self studied and self researched on several beliefs) that you can not put the entirety of faith into the the beliefs of religion. I am a hardcore believer in a god with a son/father to die for the sin's of his people, but i agree with you qwerkus, there is not a single verse in the bible condoning the use of cannabis anywhere. From my understanding from the research i have done, this plant has grown side by side with man since the beginning of time, and wasn't there a quote "god has created all and it was good" give or take a few actual words. i have never felt more at peace or closer to my creator than when i am partaking of this magical herb, which i use to treat my severe PTSD and anger management issues.


Amen to that brother.


----------



## mikeppp (Jul 13, 2016)

Y


Moldy said:


> I see that they are trying to close some clubs over there but the cannabis people tell them to go to hell, "it's our personal right to smoke weed" they say. Gotta hand it to them, they don't take no crap in Spain. They have more freedom than the people that thought they had the most freedom... us. Now, we're more like Russia with secret police invading our privacy with NSA spying, police shut down protests, and don't forget the 1% that rule us.


----------



## mikeppp (Jul 13, 2016)

mikeppp said:


> Y


Yes sir I think it's a shame we have to hide and break the law to smoke a joint but if your gay you can smoke on the skin pipe , no offense to anyone I'm not trying to offend anyone or judge I just think our system sucks


----------



## JaJaJaJa (Jul 17, 2016)

If God didn't want us to grow and use cannabis then it wouldn't be here. That's what the Christian viewpoint SHOULD be.


----------



## mikeppp (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes sir


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

JaJaJaJa said:


> If God didn't want us to grow and use cannabis then it wouldn't be here. That's what the Christian viewpoint SHOULD be.


I don't think god has anything to do with cannabis or poison sumac...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 20, 2016)

If there is a god, it's a very mean, cruel god.
But there isn't a god, nor are there devils.
At least in the biblical sense. Christianity is based on a story of virgin birth and ressurection that is thousands of years older than christianity.
Sorry, but the truth is out there if you're willing to look.


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2016)

Their are numerous passages about drinking wine 

Wine in the time often contained all types of herbal stuff many psychoactive including opium, Henbaine, ect. it's not a far stretch at all to think marijuana could be a ingredient.

"If God didn't want us to grow and use cannabis then it wouldn't be here. That's what the Christian viewpoint SHOULD be."

God wanted everyone to own a sword too . . .


----------



## Criminal_Med_Grower (Nov 6, 2016)

qwerkus said:


> IIRC, there is not a single line in the Bible about weed. Humanist religions will promote individual freedom and personal responsibility, which also applies to drug consumption. Other will probably condemn both, for the sake of interdiction - but who would listen to 'hem anyway...


This holy anointing oil, as described in the original Hebrew version of the recipe in *Exodus (30:22-23)*, contained over six pounds of *kaneh-bosem*, a substance identified by respected etymologists, linguists, anthropologists, botanists and other researchers as *cannabis*, extracted into about six quarts of olive oil, along with a variety of other fragrant herbs. The ancient anointed ones were literally drenched in this potent mixture.

Although most modern people choose to smoke or eat pot, when its active ingredients are transferred into an oil-based carrier, it can also be absorbed through the skin, which is in fact one big organ. In the Bible’s New Testament, Jesus baptized none of his disciples, as is practiced by the Catholic church, but instead anointed them with this potent entheogenic oil, sending out the 12 apostles to do the same. “And they cast out many devils, and anointed with oil many that were sick, and healed them” (Mark 6:13).

Likewise, after Jesus’ passing, James suggests that anyone of the Christian community who was sick should call to the elders to anoint him with oil in the name of Jesus (James 5:14).

It should be understood that in the ancient world, diseases such as epilepsy were attributed to demonic possession, and to cure somebody of such an illness, even with the aid of certain herbs, was the same as exorcism, or miraculously healing them. Interestingly, cannabis has been shown to be effective in the treatment of not only epilepsy, but many of the other ailments that Jesus and the disciples healed people of, such as skin diseases (Matthew 8, 10, 11; Mark 1; Luke 5, 7, 17), eye problems (John 9:6-15), and menstrual problems (Luke 8:43-4.

According to ancient Christian documents, even the healing of cripples could be attributed to the use of the holy oil. “Thou holy oil given unto us for sanctification… thou art the straightener of the crooked limbs” (The Acts of Thomas).

Shall I continue? 

Oh, and by the way, I'm agnostic.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't think god has anything to do with cannabis or poison sumac...


That's not a good comparison. Sumac has no benefits as cannabis does. If you believe in god you believe you were created in his image. You have a endocannabinoid system. You have it for a reason.


----------



## StevieBevie (Nov 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's not a good comparison. Sumac has no benefits as cannabis does. If you believe in god you believe you were created in his image. You have a endocannabinoid system. You have it for a reason.


A lot of animals can be affected by cannabinoids that doesn't mean they're smoking it or eating it or ingesting it I just don't think it has anything to do with God


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 15, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> A lot of animals can be affected by cannabinoids that doesn't mean they're smoking it or eating it or ingesting it I just don't think it has anything to do with God


Seeing how the OP brought up Christian views, I'm basing my observations off that. So either you're Christian, which means you believe in God. In thier theology, good created everything, therfore God has EVERYTHING to do with it. 

Or you're a reasonable, logical adult and don't believe in mythical entities that watch your every move and judge you constantly determining you're fate in eternity.


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 9, 2016)

The big bang and evolution theory shit on the bible.. Sorry!


----------



## budman111 (Dec 11, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> theory


Think you tripped yourself up there.

theory v theology.


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 11, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Think you tripped yourself up there.
> 
> theory v theology.


Pretty certain both theory's have been proven fact, as well as linking to one another...


----------



## zoic (Dec 29, 2016)

of course there is Genesis 1:29

29 Then God said, "Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the surface of all the earth, and every tree which has fruit yielding seed; it shall be food for you.

Cannabis is a plant, and it yields seed. Just saying.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 29, 2016)

zoic said:


> of course there is Genesis 1:29
> 
> 29 Then God said, "Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the surface of all the earth, and every tree which has fruit yielding seed; it shall be food for you.
> 
> Cannabis is a plant, and it yields seed. Just saying.


I thought it was genesis 1:12


----------

